# St Paul amtrak Station



## MrFSS (Sep 8, 2005)

Was in St Paul today visiting friends. Had some time to visit the Amtrak Station. No Amtrak trains, but some private cars. I see pictures of these on the end of the Builder now and then.


----------



## Midland Valley (Sep 8, 2005)

Fantastic pictures! Oh for a ride on the end of an observation car or to ride in a true dome car again.


----------



## Trogdor (Sep 8, 2005)

Is that the former NCDOT dome that ran on the Piedmont?


----------



## Steve4031 (Sep 8, 2005)

I rode the Caritas twice. It is a nice car.


----------



## AmtrakFan (Sep 8, 2005)

rmadisonwi said:


> Is that the former NCDOT dome that ran on the Piedmont?


Yes that would it Mr. Madison.


----------



## saxman (Nov 19, 2005)

On my trip last week, a lounge car attendant told me St. Paul was restoring their downtown station and they want Amtrak to stop there. Apparently it should be a very nice station, complete with buses and light rail. So the Midway station days could be numbered.

Can anyone verify this?

Chris


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2005)

saxman66 said:


> On my trip last week, a lounge car attendant told me St. Paul was restoring their downtown station and they want Amtrak to stop there. Apparently it should be a very nice station, complete with buses and light rail. So the Midway station days could be numbered.


Its been talked about, but nothing set in stone yet. Plus, the local politicians can't decide if they want to commit to the University Ave LRT project. Sadly, Midway station will remain in use for now.


----------

